# Are you going to be at XYZ competition?



## carcass (Dec 21, 2021)

I always thought it would be nice to see a couple people you knew of at a competition, or be able to plan something in advance. So this thread is for saying competitions you are going to, and maybe discussing how it went. I apologize if this already exists, I was not able to find such a thread.

I am going to Utah Ice Cubing 2022, so if any of you are going, let me know


----------



## Cuber2s (Dec 21, 2021)

carcass said:


> I always thought it would be nice to see a couple people you knew of at a competition, or be able to plan something in advance. So this thread is for saying competitions you are going to, and maybe discussing how it went. I apologize if this already exists, I was not able to find such a thread.
> 
> I am going to Utah Ice Cubing 2022, so if any of you are going, let me know


sadly I have a comp in jan and am not allowed to go to 2 comps in a month


----------



## carcass (Dec 21, 2021)

Cuber2s said:


> sadly I have a comp in jan and am not allowed to go to 2 comps in a month


Hey, still a comp, cool nevertheless. What comp is it going to be?


----------



## ruffleduck (Dec 21, 2021)

I will likely go to Cape Fear 2022


----------



## Cuber2s (Dec 21, 2021)

carcass said:


> Hey, still a comp, cool nevertheless. What comp is it going to be?


BASC 2022


----------



## Cuber2s (Dec 21, 2021)

carcass said:


> Hey, still a comp, cool nevertheless. What comp is it going to be?



Also where you at utah fall?


----------



## Eli Apperson (Dec 21, 2021)

carcass said:


> I am going to Utah Ice Cubing 2022, so if any of you are going, let me know


I'm going! It will be cool to meet some SS Forum people irl!


----------



## carcass (Dec 21, 2021)

Cuber2s said:


> Also where you at utah fall?


Yes, although I didn't sign up in time to compete :/
the 2x2 wr, 4.34 from matty, and max park being there(along with other fast cubers) made it a very fun competition


----------



## Cuber2s (Dec 21, 2021)

carcass said:


> Yes, although I didn't sign up in time to compete :/
> the 2x2 wr, 4.34 from matty, and max park being there(along with other fast cubers) made it a very fun competition


I was the kid who wanted your squan(I can tell because of your wca id)


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Dec 27, 2021)

I am signed up for Bay area speedcubing AM 2022 and Berkely winter 2022


----------



## Swamp347 (Dec 27, 2021)

I couldn’t make it to ice cubing because the competitor list filled up to fast. I’m not 100% on what my next comp is sadly, but there are rumors of an Idaho comp in February that I’ll attend.


----------



## Cuber2s (Dec 28, 2021)

Cuber2s said:


> BASC 2022


Might not make it because i'm sick


----------



## Cuber2s (Jan 15, 2022)

anyone going to southern utah summer?


----------



## Eli Apperson (Jan 15, 2022)

Me!


----------



## Swamp347 (Jan 15, 2022)

Unlikely, unless there is 5x5. My 4 minute single that I got three years ago annoys me. I do have that Idaho comp I posted about earlier and pbqtah coming up. Anyone going to either of those?


----------



## Eli Apperson (Jan 15, 2022)

Swamp347 said:


> Unlikely, unless there is 5x5. My 4 minute single that I got three years ago annoys me. I do have that Idaho comp I posted about earlier and pbqtah coming up. Anyone going to either of those?


I was going to go to PBQ, but its a bit far from me. There is 5x5 at Utah summer


----------



## Milominxx (Jan 15, 2022)

I sadly won't probably be able to go to comps for like 6 months because my parents won't let me because covid is at an all time high in sweden and I've only gotten one of the vaccine shots thus far. :C


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jan 21, 2022)

I'll be going to Baton Rouge Winter 2022 tomorrow.


----------



## Puzzlerr (Jan 21, 2022)

i really want a comp to happen in florida, i was going to go to florida fall back in december but it fill up to quickly


----------



## White KB (Jan 21, 2022)

Kansas Cubing Winter Open 2022 on February 5th, 2022.


----------



## DynaXT (Feb 12, 2022)

Ohio State Expo Open 2022 in April.


----------



## White KB (Feb 12, 2022)

Northern Colorado Cubing 2022 (assuming all goes well).


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Feb 12, 2022)

Weston Super Mare Open 2022 (UK)


----------



## Cuber2s (Feb 12, 2022)

Southern Utah Summer 2022


----------



## DynaXT (Feb 12, 2022)

Did I just single-handedly revive this whole thread


----------



## Tabe (Feb 12, 2022)

I'll be at Let's Try Again Spokane 2022. I better be, I'm the organizer!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 13, 2022)

DynaXT said:


> Ohio State Expo Open 2022 in April.


Same!


----------



## Bh13 (Feb 13, 2022)

White KB said:


> Northern Colorado Cubing 2022 (assuming all goes well).


Same here!


----------



## Garf (Feb 13, 2022)

Tabe said:


> I'll be at Let's Try Again Spokane 2022. I better be, I'm the organizer!


So YOU'RE the person that organized that comp. Darn you and your registration deadlines. 
On a plus note, that allows me more time to prepare for future comps that I may/may not go to in the future.


----------



## Swamp347 (Feb 13, 2022)

Anyone one going to the Idaho comp this weekend?


----------



## White KB (Feb 13, 2022)

Bh13 said:


> Same here!


Wow, that's crazy! I think I can make a guess as to which competitor you are based on your username


----------



## Tabe (Feb 13, 2022)

TheEpicCuber said:


> So YOU'RE the person that organized that comp. Darn you and your registration deadlines.
> On a plus note, that allows me more time to prepare for future comps that I may/may not go to in the future.


We filled up in 9 minutes. Not much I can do about that! I'm aiming for another comp in June, hopefully with more people.


----------



## Garf (Feb 13, 2022)

Tabe said:


> We filled up in 9 minutes. Not much I can do about that! I'm aiming for another comp in June, hopefully with more people.


Are there THAT many cubers in that part of Washington? Dang, send some over. I need more cubing friends.


----------



## Tabe (Feb 13, 2022)

TheEpicCuber said:


> Are there THAT many cubers in that part of Washington? Dang, send some over. I need more cubing friends.


We're pulling from all over the place, including 5 different countries.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Feb 14, 2022)

Cuber2s said:


> Southern Utah Summer 2022


Meeee


----------



## Cuber2s (Feb 15, 2022)

I know


----------



## cuberswoop (Feb 15, 2022)

Port Huron Speedcubing 2022


----------



## White KB (Feb 15, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> Port Huron Speedcubing 2022


Ah, finally...
A *link*.


Spoiler: <b>Why do people leave the bold marker in titles? Anyway...</b>



Apologies if you were offended by my NGGYU reference


----------



## abunickabhi (Feb 15, 2022)

I am excited for SSN cube open next month. There are two rounds of 3BLD which is cool, U' M' U' S' U S U' M' U M2 U.


----------



## Cuber2s (Feb 18, 2022)

Cal Poly SLO Spring 2022?


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Feb 19, 2022)

I am going there


----------



## Cuber2s (Feb 19, 2022)

THE CUBER SQUARED said:


> I am going there


Will be great to see you again.

If you remember, I got a sub 2 fail average


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Feb 19, 2022)

what is your wca id


----------



## Puzzlerr (Feb 20, 2022)

florida spring 2022 A (I'm on the waiting list though)


----------



## BradenTheMagician (Feb 20, 2022)

Mike Hughey said:


> Same!


I am one of the organizers of this competition, and I will say Mike that you were the 100th person registered!  you got in very very close lol


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 20, 2022)

BradenTheMagician said:


> I am one of the organizers of this competition, and I will say Mike that you were the 100th person registered!  you got in very very close lol


So happy I got in. I had to pick up my daughter at dance class right before registration opened, so I camped out in the parking lot with my laptop (since phone is slower than keyboard) and hotspot to register. Even with all that, I got my payment in more than 2 minutes after registration opened, and I thought I surely had missed it. It was indeed very very close.

Thanks so much for organizing this competition!


----------



## Cuber2s (Feb 20, 2022)

THE CUBER SQUARED said:


> what is your wca id


I will pm it


----------



## VIBE_ZT (Feb 20, 2022)

Is anyone going to Deerfield Winter 2022?


----------



## cuberswoop (May 9, 2022)

Is anyone else going to Blue Water Bridge Open 2022?


----------



## Imsoosm (May 10, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> Is anyone else going to Blue Water Bridge Open 2022?


Wow, doing every event of a comp... I don't even know how to solve squan and I can't find my pyraminx lmao


----------



## White KB (May 10, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Wow, doing every event of a comp... I don't even know how to solve squan and I can't find my pyraminx lmao


I can do every event except MBLD, 4BLD and 5BLD


----------



## zhanchi03 (May 27, 2022)

Anyone going to Fast in Mass? I haven’t been to a competition in four years so I honestly doubt I’m gonna recognize many people


----------



## gsingh (May 27, 2022)

anyone going to Berkeley Spring 2022 or BASC 34?


----------



## Swamp347 (May 27, 2022)

Anyone going to Idaho French fried?


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (May 27, 2022)

gsingh said:


> anyone going to Berkeley Spring 2022 or BASC 34?


@gsingh I am going to both


----------



## MaxwellCobb (May 28, 2022)

Im going to Country Roads Huntington, anyone else?


----------



## DynaXT (May 28, 2022)

Anyone at ROC the Cube or Lake Erie Showdown?


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (May 28, 2022)

It's still a while away, but I'm planning to go to Norwich Open 2022. Anyone else?


----------



## drgs (May 28, 2022)

Ok. Long shot. Mallorca 2022? It’ll be my first.


----------



## Bh13 (May 29, 2022)

Wyoming summer 2022 anyone?


----------



## White KB (Jun 3, 2022)

Bh13 said:


> Wyoming summer 2022 anyone?


On my way there right now


----------



## White KB (Jun 3, 2022)

Anyone else going to Wyoming Summer 2022? (Other than @Bh13 and myself)


----------



## ShortStuff (Jun 8, 2022)

It's not hosted by the WCA, but is anyone thinking of going to ASC 2nd Anniversary Comp in july


----------



## cuberswoop (Jul 15, 2022)

CubingUSA Great Lakes Championship 2022 | World Cube Association


The World Cube Association governs competitions for mechanical puzzles that are operated by twisting groups of pieces, commonly known as 'twisty puzzles'. The most famous of these puzzles is the Rubik's Cube, invented by professor Rubik from Hungary. A selection of these puzzles are chosen as...




www.worldcubeassociation.org





I might vlog this just because it's the 4th most pog thing that's ever happened.


----------



## Cuber2s (Jul 15, 2022)

Anyone going to Circle City Cubing 2022?


----------



## baseballjello67 (Jul 15, 2022)

Me! Hope to see you there!!


----------



## Cuber2s (Jul 15, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> Me! Hope to see you there!!


Great!


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Sep 6, 2022)

Who else will be at Think In Fink Fall 2022?


----------



## Findnf (Sep 6, 2022)

Anyone going to 
Cubing in Cill Chainnigh 2022​copy pasted lol


----------



## gsingh (Sep 6, 2022)

Is anyone going to Berkeley Fall 2022?


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Sep 6, 2022)

gsingh said:


> Is anyone going to Berkeley Fall 2022?


I am!


----------



## Puzzlerr (Sep 7, 2022)

who all is going to the speedcubeshop open thing in Vegas?


----------



## baseballjello67 (Sep 7, 2022)

I wish I could, unfortunately I can't. Too far.


----------



## AJT17 (Sep 7, 2022)

Is anyone going to Cubing in The Springs 2022


----------



## Eli Apperson (Sep 7, 2022)

Puzzlerr said:


> who all is going to the speedcubeshop open thing in Vegas?


Me


----------



## Cubing Mania (Sep 12, 2022)

Are you going to Mt. Prospect Open?
I would really like to know if you are going, because I am.


----------



## cuberswoop (Sep 16, 2022)

__





No 3x3 in Auburn Hills 2022 | World Cube Association


The World Cube Association governs competitions for mechanical puzzles that are operated by twisting groups of pieces, commonly known as 'twisty puzzles'. The most famous of these puzzles is the Rubik's Cube, invented by professor Rubik from Hungary. A selection of these puzzles are chosen as...




www.worldcubeassociation.org





50% chance of being murdered so make sure that it's only 1 person going.


----------



## LBr (Sep 16, 2022)

__





East London Autumn 2022 | World Cube Association


The World Cube Association governs competitions for mechanical puzzles that are operated by twisting groups of pieces, commonly known as 'twisty puzzles'. The most famous of these puzzles is the Rubik's Cube, invented by professor Rubik from Hungary. A selection of these puzzles are chosen as...




www.worldcubeassociation.org


----------



## Burrito (Nov 21, 2022)

Anyone going to Oakville Fall A 2022?


----------



## Cubinginatree (Nov 21, 2022)

Registration isn't open yet but anyone planning to go to ROC the Cube 2023?


----------



## DynaXT (Nov 21, 2022)

Cubinginatree said:


> Registration isn't open yet but anyone planning to go to ROC the Cube 2023?


Yep, although I'm not too happy with the event choice (2 rounds of clock though so that's cool).


----------



## EthanMCuber (Nov 21, 2022)

Anyone going to BASC 40 - San Ramon or Berkeley Winter A 2022?


----------



## Cubinginatree (Nov 21, 2022)

DynaXT said:


> Yep, although I'm not too happy with the event choice (2 rounds of clock though so that's cool).


Ya lol 6x6 why not 4 or 5


----------



## DynaXT (Nov 21, 2022)

Cubinginatree said:


> Ya lol 6x6 why not 4 or 5


I'm actually fine with 6x6, I just dislike pyra and 2x2.


----------



## Isaiah Scott (Nov 21, 2022)

Anyone going to Rocky Top 2022 or Cubing In The Clouds 2023? I will be at both.


----------



## EthanMCuber (Nov 21, 2022)

DynaXT said:


> I'm actually fine with 6x6, I just dislike pyra and 2x2.


HOW COULD YOU SAY THIS?!?!??!??!?


----------



## DynaXT (Nov 21, 2022)

EthanMCuber said:


> HOW COULD YOU SAY THIS?!?!??!??!?


Because I like 6x6 and dislike 2x2 and pyra. That's how.


----------



## Garf (Nov 21, 2022)

Who is going to the Washington Championships in April/May?


----------



## SpeedCubeLegend17 (Nov 21, 2022)

Garf said:


> Who is going to the Washington Championships in April/May?


I'm debating if I should ask my parents if I can go, because it's on my birthday weekend but I'll probably have a softball game on that Saturday. Idk if they'll be willing to let me miss it. Are you going and registered yet?


----------



## SkewbIsTheBestEvent (Nov 21, 2022)

Is anybody going to the comp during New Year's Eve in New York? I'm not going, but I just thought it would be crazy to cube at a competition throughout the night.


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Nov 22, 2022)

DynaXT said:


> Because I like 6x6 and dislike 2x2 and pyra. That's how.


Simply put, 6x6 is the best NxN.


----------



## CornerTwisted (Nov 22, 2022)

DynaXT said:


> Because I like 6x6 and dislike 2x2 and pyra. That's how.


how?


----------



## CornerTwisted (Nov 22, 2022)

dgmw I love 6x6 and hate pyra but disliking 2x2 in unreasonable.


----------



## White KB (Nov 22, 2022)

DynaXT said:


> I'm actually fine with 6x6, I just dislike pyra and 2x2.


I dislike pyra/2x2, but not for the reasons people might think. Getting good times with these events in comp is inconsistent for me beyond sub-6.


----------



## Garf (Nov 22, 2022)

SpeedCubeLegend17 said:


> I'm debating if I should ask my parents if I can go, because it's on my birthday weekend but I'll probably have a softball game on that Saturday. Idk if they'll be willing to let me miss it. Are you going and registered yet?


I am registered and going. Going to partake in the nxns events, megaminx, OH and square-1


----------



## SpeedCubeLegend17 (Nov 22, 2022)

Garf said:


> I am registered and going. Going to partake in the nxns events, megaminx, OH and square-1


Nice. I think I'm going to ask my parents if I can skip my softball game to go, idk if they'll be okay with it, especially my dad.


----------



## Garf (Nov 22, 2022)

SpeedCubeLegend17 said:


> Nice. I think I'm going to ask my parents if I can skip my softball game to go, idk if they'll be okay with it, especially my dad.


Well, going to competitions is really meeting new people, making new friends, hanging out with people that share the same hobby as you, and actually getting a chance to rank yourself against other cubers.


----------



## SpeedCubeLegend17 (Nov 22, 2022)

Garf said:


> Well, going to competitions is really meeting new people, making new friends, hanging out with people that share the same hobby as you, and actually getting a chance to rank yourself against other cubers.


Yeah, I've been to two before, and I loved it. My dad's kinda serious about me playing softball though, and I'm probably going to be one of the main pitchers on varsity, so idk if he'll even consider it, even though it is on my birthday weekend


----------



## Caden Fisher (Nov 22, 2022)

Is anyone going to Grizz cubing 2022 in missoula MT on Dec. 3rd and 4th?


----------



## Isaiah Scott (Nov 22, 2022)

I will be at Rocky Top 2022 


Caden Fisher said:


> Is anyone going to Grizz cubing 2022 in missoula MT on Dec. 3rd and 4th?


on those exact same dates so no.


----------



## Caden Fisher (Nov 22, 2022)

Isaiah Scott said:


> I will be at Rocky Top 2022
> 
> on those exact same dates so no.


Ok. There are like 9 comps in the US on the 3rd and 4th


----------



## Cuber987 (Nov 22, 2022)

I'm going to New York Yopen 2022. Anyone coming?


----------



## DynaXT (Nov 23, 2022)

Anyone going to Appleby A?


----------



## Isaiah Scott (Nov 23, 2022)

DynaXT said:


> Anyone going to Appleby A?


Whas that


----------



## DynaXT (Nov 23, 2022)

Isaiah Scott said:


> Whas that


A competition? I'm posting this in a thread about competitions, what else would it be?


----------



## Isaiah Scott (Nov 23, 2022)

DynaXT said:


> A competition? I'm posting this in a thread about competitions, what else would it be?


Like when and where


----------



## DynaXT (Nov 23, 2022)

Isaiah Scott said:


> Like when and where


Jan 7 in Oakville, ON, Canada


----------



## Cuber2s (Nov 24, 2022)

DynaXT said:


> Jan 7 in Oakville, ON, Canada


I have wanted to visit Ontario for a while but i can't cause I'm in Socal ;(


----------



## cuberswoop (Nov 24, 2022)

Cuber2s said:


> I have wanted to visit Ontario for a while but i can't cause I'm in Socal ;(


Come to Michigan then, even closer and we have better pizza.


----------



## Cuber2s (Nov 27, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> Come to Michigan then, even closer and we have better pizza.


My dad used to live in Detroit, that's all he ever talked about lol.


----------



## Tabe (Nov 27, 2022)

Cuber2s said:


> My dad used to live in Detroit, that's all he ever talked about lol.


Grew up outside Detroit, can confirm the pizza rocks.


----------



## Findnf (Nov 30, 2022)

Anyone going to belfast winter 2023?


----------



## Garf (Nov 30, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> Come to Michigan then, even closer and we have better pizza.





Tabe said:


> Grew up outside Detroit, can confirm the pizza rocks.


I can advocate for that. Detroit-style pizza rocks. Better than any other pizza I have tried.


----------



## cuberswoop (Nov 30, 2022)

Cuber2s said:


> My dad used to live in Detroit, that's all he ever talked about lol.





Tabe said:


> Grew up outside Detroit, can confirm the pizza rocks.





Garf said:


> I can advocate for that. Detroit-style pizza rocks. Better than any other pizza I have tried.


Lord have mercy am I that untrustworthy that 3 people have to verify what I said it true?


----------



## baseballjello67 (Dec 1, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> Lord have mercy am I that untrustworthy that 3 people have to verify what I said it true?


Depends on the topic.


----------



## Cubinginatree (Dec 1, 2022)

Anyone know if there will be a Flower City Cube Fest 2023 because if so I will most likely be there.


----------



## Beb (Dec 2, 2022)

NZ Nationals in 6 days! If I'm not mistaken, it will be New Zealand's largest comp in terms of competitor count yet. Super excited


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Dec 2, 2022)

Anyone going ntu welcome 2023?


----------

